# Sub Matching Question



## trinitywave (Dec 27, 2009)

I currently have Paradigm Monitor 7's for my front and center channel... I have them Bi-amped to my Onkyo 3007. I have been waiting for some subs to go on sale, I am in Canada so my options are limited. But a store here has the Polk micro1000 75% off. I am wanting to buy 2 one on the side of each of my fronts. Would this sound good?


----------



## Ripley (Dec 28, 2009)

I would try listening to a Velodyne myself if you can they have very good subs, I have next to no listening time on Polk audio my self.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forums guys.

I know nothing of the polk subs myself. However, if you can add 2 subs into your system and put them either side of your front pair it will make for excellent results. Obviously better subs will give better results. By using a pair like that though it allows you to experiment with higher crossovers as localisation wont become an issue. 

What is it your after from your subs though, better movie performance, or musical reinforcement, or a bit of both. Out and out volume, or pure sound quality?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. You should post also in the new members area. I think the dual subs would be ok. They might sound better if you can co-locate them, that could give you a gain over either corner. But, as with everything else, try it and see. 
I would strongly suggest you get the AS-EQ1 (http://www.svsound.com/products-parts-subeq.cfm )to balance the subs. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## trinitywave (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you for all your sudjestions.... I am looking for better music quality there for the 8 inch sub... but also use for movies. I do prefer Vaelodyne over polk but cost is also a factor. In Canada these Polk DSWmicropro1000's go for 1100 each and are on sale for 330 each... I found a velodyne optimum 8 not sure what the are like but they are around 600 each regular 1200.... Do you guys think the velodyne would be that much better for the price?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Dual subs, properly setup, will sound better than 1. Always easier to set up if their identical. You can try the config you've suggested, but as a general rule the research suggests that in a normal room, one centered on the left wall and one centered on the right wall yields optimum results. You can also try one centered on the front wall and one centered on the back wall. The goal of setting up multiple subs like this is to achieve a flatter response at any position, and less variation among multiple positions.

Colocating subs, OTOH, will increase headroom, which can sound better if it keeps you from overdriving the single variation, but generally does very little if anything for improving the flatness of the response.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

trinitywave said:


> Thank you for all your sudjestions.... I am looking for better music quality there for the 8 inch sub... but also use for movies. I do prefer Vaelodyne over polk but cost is also a factor. In Canada these Polk DSWmicropro1000's go for 1100 each and are on sale for 330 each... I found a velodyne optimum 8 not sure what the are like but they are around 600 each regular 1200.... Do you guys think the velodyne would be that much better for the price?


8" subs will generally not dig down into the real sub frequencies but be better higher up in the mid bass area, why not also look at SVS which do small as the SB12 is excellent VFM and a pair would give excellent output if stacked or a more evenly spread bass across the listening area if placed either side of your L/R speakers.


----------

